# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  هل سمعتم عن فيتامين(ص) ؟.

## بشير بركات

هو عبارة عن:*صوم، صلاة، صدقة، صبر، صلة رحم، صِدق، صحبة صالحة.*وهو من أهم الفيتامينات الّتي تغذينا روحياً ،دواء مفعوله أكيد.*; اسم الدواء: لاتقلق بعداليوم.*مكونات  ه : لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين*طريقة استعماله : من الأفضل أن تقرأه وأنت ساجد.*مردوده السريع : فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين.*خواصه :يتميز هذاالدواء بخواص مسكنة تبعث في النفس الطمأنينة والراحه وتطرد الخوف والحزن والقلق والتوتر العصبي كما يدفع عنك سرطان الذنوب وأورام المحرمات وسيئ الأخلاق.**دواعي الاستعمال: يستعمل عند احساسك بالظلم والقهر والغم وما يعتصر قلبك من منغصات الحياة ومهازلها.*مدة العلاج :مدى الحياه.*لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ*م  احظه هامه : لا تترك هذا الدواء في ايميلك، بل اجعله في متناول أيدي الجميع..................  ..وصلتني هذه الرسالة في الإيميل من أحد إخواني النشطين جزاه الله خيرافأحببت أن تشاركوني الفايدة.

----------


## بشير بركات

للرفع

----------


## احمد ابو انس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وصلني هذا الموضوع على إميلي من  فترة ولم أنتبه له إلا من يومين فأحببت أن أضع تصحيحه هنا حتى نستفيد جميعا  ويعلم كل من مر مع هذا الموضوع حكمه وأرجو بعدها من إدارتنا الكريمة نقله  إلى الباطلة وجزاكم الله عني كل خيرا











*هل سمعتم عن فيتامين** (ص) ؟**.* 


*هو عبارة عن**:*


صوم، صلاة، صدقة، صبر، صلة رحم، صِدق، صحبة صالحة. 


وهو من أهم الفيتامينات الّتي تغذينا روحياًدواء مفعوله أكيد. 


‏​‏​‏​*اسم الدواء**:* لاتقلق بعداليوم. 


*مكوناته** :*لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَسُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ 


*طريقة استعماله** :*من الأفضل أن تقرأه وأنت ساجد. 


*مردوده السريع** :*فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين. 


*خواصه** :*يتميز  هذاالدواء بخواص مسكنة تبعث في النفس الطمأنينة والراحة وتطرد الخوف  والحزن والقلق والتوتر العصبي ويدفع عنك سرطان الذنوب وأورام المحرمات وسيئ  الأخلاق. 


*دواعي الإستعمال**:* يستعمل عند إحساسك بالظلم والقهر والغم ويعتصر قلبك من منغصات الحياة ومهازلها. 


*مدة العلاج** :*مدى الحياة. 


لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَسُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ 


*ملاحظه هامه** :* لا تترك هذا الدواء في إيميلك فقط،بل اجعله في متناول أيدي الجميع. 




*هذا رد الشيخ عليه*




*جواب الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
*الجواب :* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*وجزاك الله خيرا .* 
*لا يجوز مثل هذا ؛ لأنه يتضمّن تصوير وتجسيد الأعمال الصالحة ، ولا يجوز تجسيد الأعمال الصالحة ، ولا وصفها بمثل هذا الوصف .*  
*وقد  ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : الدعاء عبادة ، كما في المسند  وغيره ، فكيف تُجعل العبادة بمثابة الدواء الذي قد يُستغنى عنه ؟*
*وكيف يُصوّر الثواب وكشف الكروب بأنه مثل الدواء الذي قد يُؤثّر في المرض وقد لا يُؤثِّر ؟*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.tanomah.net/vb/showthread.php?t=123010

----------

